# Monster vs Vermonster



## Jude Prudence (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbG_woqXTeg


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

This should be in Lynx Plox


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2009)

this is retarded! they want them to change the name? seriously? why?! the name is different already!
god damnit america, lighten up >.<


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 15, 2009)

Move the thread.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

More irrational bullshit


Destroy copyright


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 15, 2009)

Just remember, kids: _this_ is what you're funding every time you buy a Monster.

I'd say it's even worse than Rockstar profits going to Michael Savage's family...


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2009)

Energy drinks are stupid anyway.  They really aren't much more than glorified sugar water.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2009)

Though I very rarely have any energy drinks, it won't be monsters anymore. 

I mean, it isn't like I ever thought that it was a nice Bloated Corporation, but this is pretty bullshit to say the least. 

The real problem here, though, is the appeal system. It seriously needs to get looked at. There needs to be a maximum number of times you can appeal something, or some other kind of way to limit the number of times you can take some obvious nonsense to court.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 15, 2009)

Lawyers with too much time on their hands and businessmen afraid of losing .5% of a market share to a drink they aren't even really competing with. Gotta pad those bonuses.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Energy drinks are stupid anyway.  They really aren't much more than glorified sugar water.


Yeah. I stick to red-eyes, myself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

This is....this is fucked up. I feel sorry for the guy who owns that brewery.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 16, 2009)

Gonna go against the lot of you here.

I like Monster.

I work at a sports event in Scotland every year, and it's only gone ahead the last two years with Monster helping to fund it. It brings millions in trade and tourism to the Highlands every year, and the event itself has been voted best round in the series for 4 years running.

No, the trademark thing might not be right, but I don't care. If it's that bad, then someone should do something about it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Gonna go against the lot of you here.
> 
> I like Monster.
> 
> ...



A lot of people are right now. There is a lot of out cry, with people shooting off email after email and call after call, telling them to stop, even threatening boycott.

It's getting some media attention, and getting quite a bit of attention on things like Twitter, and Myspace, and Face-book. Which travels faster, than you know, television. So depending about how this goes, if it inflates the Company stands to lose a lot of customers.

Also just because they do some good does not excuse them from bad. There is this power company that wants to set up in another place in my state. The pro? They will create jobs. The con? They will poison the Chesapeake bay with a huge surplus of Mercury, and they'll be plowing a lot of soot and shit into the are and surroundings. Which in turn will create bad health conditions, and also hurt the fishing industry even more than it is hurting jobs. It's just an example, but sometimes you have to think about more than just you or what "Good" something does when it comes to these kinds of things. A major corporation that helps "Build up" one community can be simultaneously tearing another down. It's what Wal-mart does, as an example.


----------

